# Standard VAT Rate Reduction - varied approaches to balancing the books.



## mathepac (10 Oct 2020)

Interesting to note how different organisations have approached implementation of the new temporary 21%  VAT Rate.

Pre-reduction I paid Apple €2.99 for their iCloud services. Post reduction I've paid two invoices for Sept. & Oct this year at the rate of €2.99 because poor Apple have had to raise the pre-VAT charge for their service from €2.43 to €2.47.

By contrast An Post with their AddressPal Service, are charging €3.85 rather than €3.95  pre COVID-19 VAT rate change.

It's not the lousy few cent but the mind-set that bothers me, on one the hand, because we can and we're worth mega trillions, on the other because we're fighting for every cent we can add to turnover.

Any other examples? Petrol & diesel prices are down locally but not to the full lock-down levels, diesel €106.9/ltr currently, was €0.999 at its lowest.


----------



## Leo (12 Oct 2020)

Discretion was permitted, businesses could choose whether to pass the savings on to the consumer to encourage more spending or to pocket it themselves to support their continued operation. Apple's sales and revenue numbers are up this year, so a poor show not passing on the savings but sadly not unexpected.


----------



## mathepac (25 Oct 2020)

I taxed the car and I noticed that NCTS have passed on the VAT savings to their customers, which is nice, as well as giving those of us using their service a 4-month holiday. Mine was due 01/03 originally, now extended to 01/07.


----------

